# Body Slinger



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

I found this how to on another site, anyone made one of these? approx. how much did it cost to build, was it worth it?
http://www.scaryguys.com/slinger.htm


----------



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

I actually did build one. I would guess it cost me $75 - $100 to build. I like the movement of the prop. It appears out of nowhere if placed behind a window cutout.
Here is a link to my site. Go to the props page and you will find my Body Slinger. Click the pic and there is a video as well.
http://technicalterror.piczo.com/?cr=1&rfm=y


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Hey Technical Terror, glad you could make it  You should post a "hello" in the welcome section!


----------



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

OK Widow, thanks for the invite. I put a link to you on my site. I will try and do that first thing tomorrow. The "hello" that is.


----------



## Torgen (May 25, 2006)

Question: How difficult would it be to adapt the "airless" one to work in my existing tomb (inside area 44"x18")? I'd LOVE to set this up so that the body comes bolting up out of the tomb, tossing the "lid" to one side (it would actually be hinged.)


----------



## imax (May 22, 2006)

I'd actually suggest avoiding PVC pipe as your mechanism material. Go with steel instead. Even if you don't have access to a welder, it's possible to bolt these types of things together.

PVC fittings always seem to crack at stress points, and you keep rebuilding them. Do it with steel the first time, and worst case, you have to retighten some bolts occassionaly.

Of course, if you can get your hands on a small mig welder, give it a shot. It's easier than it looks.


----------



## Torgen (May 25, 2006)

Think I"m going with a half-body, so the mechanism is low enough to be hidden by the fog. It should be light enough that PVC won't be a problem.

Now to figure out the measurements....


----------



## Crazy2ScareU (Aug 12, 2006)

Technical Terror said:


> I actually did build one. I would guess it cost me $75 - $100 to build. I like the movement of the prop. It appears out of nowhere if placed behind a window cutout.
> Here is a link to my site. Go to the props page and you will find my Body Slinger. Click the pic and there is a video as well.
> http://technicalterror.piczo.com/?cr=1&rfm=y


nice props


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice haunted house you had last yr...saw the pics ..
i like your burlap skeleton guy


----------



## -blank- (Sep 10, 2006)

You coul go with the airless version

Its called fan motor coffin jumper i think 
Look for it on the Monster page of Halloween links


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

these guys make and design really great and safe props.


----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

You can see mine of youtube...Halloween 2005. Worked great!! I didn't use it this year only to vary things.

Dennis


----------

